# Авиация > Матчасть >  МиГ-23С, что мы знаем об этой модификации?

## RA3DCS

МиГ-23С (23-21, 23-11С, изд.22) - первая серийная модификация фронтового истребителя МиГ-23. 21 мая 1969 г. совершил первый полет серийный истребитель МиГ-23С.

"В 1969-1970 гг. на "Знамени труда" (завод №30,  построили 
около 50 МиГ-23С, после чего предприятие перешло на выпуск новых 
модификаций самолета. Первые серийные МиГ-23С с  - ТРДФ Р-27Ф-300 
- получил Липецкий ЦБПиПЛС. Следующей партией 
МиГ-23С с ТРДФ Р-27Ф2-300 "нулевой серии", имевших увеличенную 
тягу (6900/10200 кгс), был оснащен полк ВВС Белорусского военного 
округа, дислоцированный в районе станции Рось, откуда в 1977-78 гг. 
все самолеты этого типа передали Черниговскому ВВАУЛ." в/ч 55618.
По другим данным "эсы" появились в Чернигове уже в 1976 году. 
Местом базирования полка, передавшего самолеты, назван г. Щучин.

В запасниках Рижского музея авиации имеется остатки носовой части МиГ-23С
Серийный номер 0719. Год выпуска 1970. Если самолетов было выпущено около 50 штук, откуда такой серийный номер? Даже если по 20 машин в серии уже явно больше 50.
Вадим Новиков просил узнать, может, у кого есть более полная информация по этому самолету?

----------


## desko

> МиГ-23С (23-21, 23-11С, изд.22) - первая серийная модификация фронтового истребителя МиГ-23. 21 мая 1969 г. совершил первый полет серийный истребитель МиГ-23С.
> 
> "В 1969-1970 гг. на "Знамени труда" (завод №30,  построили 
> около 50 МиГ-23С, после чего предприятие перешло на выпуск новых 
> модификаций самолета. Первые серийные МиГ-23С с  - ТРДФ Р-27Ф-300 
> - получил Липецкий ЦБПиПЛС. Следующей партией 
> МиГ-23С с ТРДФ Р-27Ф2-300 "нулевой серии", имевших увеличенную 
> тягу (6900/10200 кгс), был оснащен полк ВВС Белорусского военного 
> округа, дислоцированный в районе станции Рось, откуда в 1977-78 гг. 
> ...


всего выпущено Миг-23с"23-21"изд "22"-59 шт,а Миг-23"23-11" изд "2"-136 шт.,это информация к размышлению

----------


## RA3DCS

> ,а Миг-23"23-11" изд "2"-136 шт.,это информация к размышлению


Если не ошибаюсь, эта модификация имела обозначение МиГ-23 образца 1971года или МиГ-23 без буквы?

----------


## muk33

Изделие "2" или 23-11 это не что иное, как самолет МиГ-23 "образца 71 года", (без буквы) - именно так он именовался в Инструкции летчику, которая была единая для него и МиГ-23М. Поскольку станция у него стояла "Сапфир-23Л" (в отличие от "С-ки, которая имела локатор от МиГ-21), его иногда именовали МиГ-23Л, но это название неофициальное. Чаще летчики именовали их просто "образцами". Скорее они были в Чернигове, а не "С"-ки. По крайней мере мой К.З., закончивший Чернигов в 78-м говорил именно об "образцах". А другой начальник, в 81-82 летал уже на М-ках, хотя в Черниговском полку был и один "образец". Насколько мне известно "С"-ки в строевые части не попали. Их боевая ценность была весьма сомнительной. Они ничем не превосходили, а даже уступали МиГ-21 крайних модификаций, были небезопасны в пилотировании. Их "продавливание" было чисто политическим решением, попыткой спасти имидж, оправдать огромные затраченные суммы. Ведь Госиспытания в 1969 году были провалены, а завод уже поставил самолеты на поток. Был большой скандал, который попытались "замять" таким способом...

----------


## PPV

> ...Насколько мне известно "С"-ки в строевые части не попали. ...


МиГ-23С все-таки были в строю, об этом достаточно подробно написано в книге С. Исаева "Страницы истории 32-го гв.иап", часть вторая. Автор - один из здешних форумчан.  :Smile:

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> МиГ-23С все-таки были в строю, об этом достаточно подробно написано в книге С. Исаева "Страницы истории 32-го гв.иап", часть вторая. Автор - один из здешних форумчан.


И кроме того они действительно были в Щучине.

----------


## muk33

Спорить не буду - эту книгу не читал. Но по поводу Чернигова возражения будут? И по поводу боевых качеств МиГ-23С? Это все-таки ближе к теме ветки..

----------


## KAYRA

> Серийный номер 0719. Год выпуска 1970. Если самолетов было выпущено около 50 штук, откуда такой серийный номер? Даже если по 20 машин в серии уже явно больше 50.


В сериях было по 10 машин (номера машин в сериях с 11 по 20).

----------


## desko

такие маленькие серии?по 10 машин?

----------


## Mig

> МиГ-23С (23-21, 23-11С, изд.22) - первая серийная модификация фронтового истребителя МиГ-23. 21 мая 1969 г. совершил первый полет серийный истребитель МиГ-23С.
> 
> "В 1969-1970 гг. на "Знамени труда" (завод №30,  построили 
> около 50 МиГ-23С, после чего предприятие перешло на выпуск новых 
> модификаций самолета. Первые серийные МиГ-23С с  - ТРДФ Р-27Ф-300 
> - получил Липецкий ЦБПиПЛС. Следующей партией 
> МиГ-23С с ТРДФ Р-27Ф2-300 "нулевой серии", имевших увеличенную 
> тягу (6900/10200 кгс), был оснащен полк ВВС Белорусского военного 
> округа, дислоцированный в районе станции Рось


Это одна из "уток" запущенных в "оборот" без необходимой проверки "охотничьих" рассказов.


"2.1. Первые серийные МиГ-23 «в строю»

В истории создания любого боевого самолета есть несколько рубежных дат: первый полет опытного экземпляра, первый полет серийного экземпляра, дата поступления первых самолетов в строевую часть... Ведь только после того, как новое «изделие» освоят строевые летчики и будут готовы к его применению, этот самолет получает путевку в жизнь.
В послевоенные годы стало практикой, когда поступление первых серийных экземпляров новых самолетов в строевую часть совпадало с войсковыми испытаниями данного образца летной техники. Так было с МиГ-15, который в феврале 1949 года поступил в 29-й гвардейский истребительный авиационный полк 324-й истребительной авиационной дивизии (аэродром Кубинка), летчики которого одновременно с освоением новой реактивной техники принимали участие в войсковых испытаниях эпохального для советских ВВС истребителя. В марте 1955 года летчики 32-го гвардейского и 274-го истребительных авиаполков 9 иад (аэродром Кубинка) в составе сводной группы начали осваивать, а затем проводить войсковые испытания первого отечественного сверхзвукового истребителя МиГ-19. Попутно следует заметить, что эту группу из летчиков 32 гиап и 274 иап, проводившую войсковые испытания нового самолета МиГ-19. В марте 1960 года первые серийные МиГ-21Ф/Ф-13 поступили в 32-й гвардейский иап 9 иад, который первым в ВВС осваивал новый самолет-истребитель и проводил его войсковые испытания.

Однако история поступления первых серийных МиГ-23 в строевой полк не такая однозначная. Многие отечественные публикации, посвященные истории создания и развития МиГ-23, принадлежит перу Владимира Ильина. В одной из первых своих работ на эту тему, опубликованной в 1993 году, В. Ильин писал: «Первые серийные самолеты с двигателем Р-27Ф-2-300 (т.е. МиГ-23С) поступили в истребительный авиаполк, базировавшийся в г. Россь (БелВО)». Впоследствии эту информацию В. Ильин неоднократно повторил в своих последующих работах. Вслед за ним и другие авторы стали сообщать, что «истребители МиГ-23 с двигателем Р-27Ф2М-300 с тягой 6900 кг на максимале передали заказчику в авиаполк, базировавшийся в г. Россь (БелВО)».

Обращает на себя внимание лапидарность данной информации: не сообщается ни дата поступления нового самолета, ни номер полка и его принадлежность к авиадивизии или воздушной армии, ни фамилия командира этой части, не говоря уже о других деталях. Все это дает серьезный повод усомниться точности информации о том, что первым истребительным полком, получившим МиГ-23 был «авиаполк, базировавшийся в г. Россь». 
При этом добавим, что на аэродроме Россь (Гродненская область) в 1950-1980-х годах базировался 968-й Севастопольский Краснознаменный ордена Суворова III степени истребительный авиационный полк, входивший в состав 95-й истребительной авиационной дивизии (штаб аэродром Щучин). В состав 95 иад кроме 968 иап входили 927 иап (аэродром Береза) и 979 иап (аэродром Щучин).

Действительно, 968-й авиаполк был одним из первых полков истребительной авиации, получивших на вооружение новые самолеты МиГ-23. Как явствует из исторического формуляра 968 иап, полк начал перевооружатся на МиГ-23 в июне 1972 года, когда на новую машину начали переучиваться управление полка и первая эскадрилья. Через несколько месяцев на МиГ-23 переучились вторая и третья эскадрильи 968 иап. При этом ветераны 32-го гвардейского авиаполка рассказывают, что после получения 32 гиап первых самолетов модификации МиГ-23М, самолеты МиГ-23С летчики шаталовского полка перегнали на аэродромы Россь и Щучин. 

Поэтому мы можем с полным основанием утверждать, что первым строевым полком, приступившим к освоению самолета МиГ-23, стал 32-й гвардейский истребительный авиационный полк 9-й истребительной авиационной дивизии ВВС Московского военного округа, базировавшийся в то время на аэродроме Шаталово Смоленской области. Но предоставим слово непосредственным участникам не столь далеких событий...."

Сообщите свой мыл, вышлю pdf второй части книжки о 32 гиап, где подробно описана и история освоения МиГ-23С в этом полку.

С уважением,

Сергей Исаев

----------


## RA3DCS

> . В одной из первых своих работ на эту тему, опубликованной в 1993 году, В. Ильин писал:...........
>  Обращает на себя внимание лапидарность данной информации: не сообщается ни дата поступления нового самолета, ни номер полка и его принадлежность к авиадивизии или воздушной армии, ни фамилия командира этой части, не говоря уже о других деталях.


Сергей, спасибо за информацию!

Тут еще можно автора понять! На период 1993г. вряд ли эти данные можно было так открыто публиковать, учитывая советскую эпоху «завесы и секретности».

----------


## RA3DCS

> В сериях было по 10 машин (номера машин в сериях с 11 по 20).


На сайте в разделе «Фотообзоры!» есть фотографии МиГ-23С Автор фотографий - Дмитрий Срибный. На фонаре и кресле читается серийный номер 0918 так, что и по десять машин в серии многовато выходит.

----------


## KAYRA

> На сайте в разделе «Фотообзоры!» есть фотографии МиГ-23С Автор фотографий - Дмитрий Срибный. На фонаре и кресле читается серийный номер 0918 так, что и по десять машин в серии многовато выходит.


Почему много!?
МиГ-23С - нумерация серий пошла не с 01

----------


## RA3DCS

> Почему много!?
> МиГ-23С - нумерация серий пошла не с 01


А со скольких????

----------


## PPV

> Почему много!?
> МиГ-23С - нумерация серий пошла не с 01





> А со скольких????


Серийный выпуск МиГ-23С осуществлялся в 1969-70 г.г., облет первых серийных - в 1-м квартале 1970-го. Было выпущено 6 серий по 10 машин, всего 60 штук, №№ от 0511 до 1020, один самолет потерян в аварии в 1970 году, итого, ВП был зачтен выпуск 59 машин. Часть самолетов была передана ОКБ для проведения испытаний, в итоге военным перепало 53-54 машины. Так что больше одного полка единовременно на МиГ-23С вряд-ли летало.

----------


## PPV

> МиГ-23С (23-21, 23-11С, изд.22) - первая серийная модификация фронтового истребителя МиГ-23. 21 мая 1969 г. совершил первый полет серийный истребитель МиГ-23С. ...



Тут ситуация не свовсем однозначная. Во-первых, дата облета неверная, первый полет МиГ-23С состоялся не 21 а 28 мая. Во-вторых, это был как бы не совсем серийный МиГ-23С, а опытный. Но - собранный на базе первого серийного МиГ-23. И последнее, первой серийной модификацией правильнее считать все-таки обычный МиГ-23 (без буквы). В 1968 году на "Знамени Труда" было выпущено 2 первых серийных МиГ-23 №№ 0101 и 0102. Оба были переданы ОКБ, и на базе 0101 был построен тот самый первый опытный МиГ-23С, бортовой № 235. А серия МиГ-23С на "Знамени Труда началась в 1969-м. Так как-то...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Было выпущено 6 серий по 10 машин, всего 60 штук, №№ от 0511 до 1020, один самолет потерян в аварии в 1970 году, итого, ВП был зачтен выпуск 59 машин..


Павел, спасибо большое!!!!

----------


## RA3DCS

Подскажите, кто знает серийный номер МиГ-23С в Центральном музее Вооруженных Сил?

----------


## PPV

> Подскажите, кто знает серийный номер МиГ-23С в Центральном музее Вооруженных Сил?


Долго искал, но найти на машине так и не смог.  :Frown:

----------


## Migarius

> Подскажите, кто знает серийный номер МиГ-23С в Центральном музее Вооруженных Сил?


Серийный номер МиГ-23С в ЦМВС РФ - 1012

----------


## RA3DCS

> 0504-это, я уверен, с\н, я уже встречал такой вариант написания.


Валера, Обратили внимание у кромки стабилизатора патрубки как на МиГ-23С?
Но если 0504 серийник это явно не МиГ-23С.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера, Обратили внимание у кромки стабилизатора патрубки как на МиГ-23С?


Да, конечно.

----------


## Crossi

Прототип номер 9.Пожалуйста, сравнивают.
http://s002.radikal.ru/i200/1104/82/999a10c0e728.jpg

----------


## PPV

> ...На щитке шасси номер 0504. Не серийный ли это номер?


Александр, я, наверное, стал слаб глазами к старости. Подскажите, пожалуйста, где Вы разглядели № 0504?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр, я, наверное, стал слаб глазами к старости. Подскажите, пожалуйста, где Вы разглядели № 0504?


Да вот он на шитке колеса.

----------


## PPV

Спасибо, Александр, а то по ссылке я разглядеть не смог...
Судя по номеру - это МиГ-23 выпуска 1970 года, особенно интересно, что на нем четко виден ТП-23...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Судя по номеру - это МиГ-23 выпуска 1970 года, особенно интересно, что на нем четко виден ТП-23...


Да, но смущают патрубки забора воздуха у стабилизатора!

----------


## PPV

> Да, но смущают патрубки забора воздуха у стабилизатора!


А в чем причина смущения?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А в чем причина смущения?


Что на 23-11 были такие же патрубки как на 23-21.

----------


## FLOGGER

Плохо мне совсем... Что такое 23-21?

----------


## AndyK

> Плохо мне совсем... Что такое 23-21?


А веточку назад пролистнуть?  :Smile:  И поиск по форуму не работает?
http://forums.airforce.ru/search.php?searchid=382132

----------


## FLOGGER

А без советов? А просто ответить?

----------


## AndyK

> А без советов? А просто ответить?


Да пора бы уж самому как-то поучиться поиску ответов на вопросы, на которые они (ответы) были даны раньше. Мало того что на одном форуме, так еще и на одной ветке, всего-то парой-тройкой страниц ранее :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо за нравоучение. Как раз остро в нем нуждался. Плюс к тому, я Вас  не просил беспокоиться. Отдыхайте.

----------


## Mirage

Пост от RA3DCS (кликабельно)

----------


## AndyK

> Спасибо за нравоучение. Как раз остро в нем нуждался. Плюс к тому, я Вас  не просил беспокоиться. Отдыхайте.


Ваше счастье, что у нас на форуме администрация довольно лояльная. В большинстве интернет сообществ на подобные вопросы ответ однозначный - "в поиск". А то и "горчишник" прилепят  :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

Вам все неймется? Обратите внимание-мне уже ответили. Так что напарасно Вы надрываетесь.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Пост от RA3DCS (кликабельно)


Большое спасибо.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Что на 23-11 были такие же патрубки как на 23-21.


 Александр, но, по-моему, ХЧФ у этого МИГа из Лиепаи такая же, как и у 23С. Почему Вас удивляют эти в\заборники?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр, но, по-моему, ХЧФ у этого МИГа из Лиепаи такая же, как и у 23С. Почему Вас удивляют эти в\заборники?


Валера, Вы хотите сказать, что 23-11 образца 1970 года имел смещенный вперед киль и выступающее назад сопло как на МиГ-23С?

----------


## FLOGGER

Александр, мне кажется, что на фото МИГа из Лиепаи ХЧФ такая же, как на 23С. Не уверен, конечно, но мне так кажется.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр, мне кажется, что на фото МИГа из Лиепаи ХЧФ такая же, как на 23С. Не уверен, конечно, но мне так кажется.


При таком ракурсе снимка это определить сложно, кто бы побольше фоток этого борта подкинул.

----------


## FLOGGER

Конечно, это было бы лучше. Я уже спрашивал раньше, нет ли еще фото этого борта.

----------


## Crossi

Знает ли кто-то величина баков или у кого-то есть изображение расположения баков?

----------


## Igor_k

> Знает ли кто-то величина баков или у кого-то есть изображение расположения баков?


Сойдет?
http://ipicture.ru/Gallery/View/7229262.html
http://ipicture.ru/Gallery/View/7229280.html

----------


## FLOGGER

Игорь, картинки немного разные. К каким типам 23-го они относятся, если не трудно?

----------


## AndyK

> Игорь, картинки немного разные. К каким типам 23-го они относятся, если не трудно?


Топливный бак 1А если я ничего не путаю, был на изделиях 23МС и 24БН

----------


## C-22

> Сойдет?
> http://ipicture.ru/Gallery/View/7229262.html
> http://ipicture.ru/Gallery/View/7229280.html


На первой картинке баки МиГ-23Б/БН, на второй МиГ-23М

С уважением

----------


## Crossi

> На первой картинке баки МиГ-23Б/БН, на второй МиГ-23М
> 
> С уважением


Правильно.
Я ищу действительно ответ для МиГ-23С.

----------


## FLOGGER

> На первой картинке баки МиГ-23Б/БН, на второй МиГ-23М
> 
> С уважением


Игорь, спасибо.

----------


## ДА-200

У МС был также бак 1Б. Думаю на 23С ситуация была похожа.

----------


## C-22

> У МС был также бак 1Б. Думаю на 23С ситуация была похожа.


МиГ-23С - бак №1, бак №2, бак №3, два крыльевах бака-отсека, подфюзеляжный ПТБ

----------


## nikitayak

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!
Может быть, машина из Лиепаи и есть искомый МиГ-23 "без буквы", про который писал *PPV* (например, пост № 63)?
Фото подобной машины, с килем в переднем положении, но с оживальным носом б/н 11 (очень мелкую!) видел раньше в "Крыльях Родины" № 7/89 или 7/90 (в том номере были чертежи И-180).
К сожалению, этот номер не сохранился, может быть, у кого-нибудь из участников имеется?

----------


## PPV

> ...Может быть, машина из Лиепаи и есть искомый МиГ-23 "без буквы", ...


А что, у кого-то есть сомнения по этому поводу?
Это действительно МиГ-23 (без буквы) выпуска 1970 года...

----------


## nikitayak

Спасибо! Я наверное невнимательно читал.

----------


## nikitayak

А что за это машина в Монино, если настоящий 231 стоит прямо за ним? :Confused:

----------


## C-22

> А что за это машина в Монино, если настоящий 231 стоит прямо за ним?


Третья опытная машина 23-11/3, настоящий бортовой 233... Выпущена 8 августа 1968 года. 24 сентября первый полет, летчик-испытатель Комаров. Испытания завершены 20 сентября 1973 года. Налет за время эксплуатации 225 часов. 12 лекабря 1973 года передан в Монино... Там и перекрасили номер...

С уважением

----------


## nikitayak

Спасибо! Даже не ожидал, что это так, думал, серийный. Фотографии 23-11/3 в оригинальном облике, видимо, пока не найдены?

----------


## APKAH

В Латвии до начало 90-х дожило два Миг-23С. Один находился в Рижском ВВАИУ и был порезан в 1993 году, другой Миг-23С №01 находился на учебном аэродроме 36-й ШМАС ВВС(в/ч 59251) в Паплаке (Лиепайский район). Судьба самолета не известна.

----------


## flogger23

Я думаю, это нет МиГ-23С, а МиГ-23 1969ого или 1970ого года:  
http://www.airforce.ru/content/attac...-23_test_2.jpg
Самолёт имеет нет перископа как МиГ-23С.

----------


## APKAH

> Я думаю, это нет МиГ-23С, а МиГ-23 1969ого или 1970ого года:  
> http://www.airforce.ru/content/attac...-23_test_2.jpg
> Самолёт имеет нет перископа как МиГ-23С.


Да вероятно так и есть, в феврале мне писал один товарищ, указывал что это именно МиГ-23 образца 1970 года с двигателем Р27Ф2М-300.

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-23С с.н. 220000918 По последним данным, должен быть распилен после 10 декабря.....
Автор фотографии Евгений Лебедев.

----------


## FLOGGER

А что, он кому-то мешает? Вроде, машина довольно ухожена...
А где это он стоит?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А что, он кому-то мешает?


Мешает!
Министерству обороны! Которое не хочет отказаться от 40-50 тысяч рублей которые получат от его утилизации.
На территории военной кафедры ФАЛТ МФТИ. Полностью комплектный. В связи с сокращением военной кафедры в МФТИ вся техника должна быть утилизирована.......

----------


## FLOGGER

Да-а... Неужели 40-50 круб "спасут отца русской демократии"?  Я думаю, В. Задорожный бы не отказался, если б этот МИГ не ломали, а *отдали* ему.

----------


## RA3DCS

> , если б этот МИГ не ломали, а *отдали* ему.


Институт и сам хочет его оставить на памятник. Но кто же отдаст? Собственность министерства обороны. 
.... плюс явное желание бизнесменов распилить все ,что осталось.....

----------


## FLOGGER

> Собственность министерства обороны. .... плюс явное желание бизнесменов распилить все ,что осталось.....


Ну да, и деньги в карман. Хоть и невеликие, но лучше, чем ничего.

----------


## kfmut

> МиГ-23С с.н. 220000918 По последним данным, должен быть распилен после 10 декабря...


а это не тот же самый 23-ий, что и в фото-отстреле Дмитрия Срибного
http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...-23s/index.htm
?!

----------


## RA3DCS

> а это не тот же самый 23-ий, что и в фото-отстреле Дмитрия Срибного


Да, это он! Вместе с ним идет на уничтожение и СУ-15ТМ.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот б...! (прошу прощения у модераторов и у форумчан) Ну какие еще для них слова найти?! А что за ТМ-ка? Не та, случаем, что  с ГШ-23? Или та на Украине где-то стоит?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А что за ТМ-ка? Не та, случаем, что  с ГШ-23?


Та самая!!! 
Жуковский, ФАЛТ МФТИ

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну все, слова кончились. Остались междометия. Вот твари!

----------


## Кацперский

Жалко прекрасных самолётов.

----------


## RA3DCS

Можно сколько угодно возмущаться и негодовать по этому поводу, но изменить мы ничего не можем. У этих самолетов есть хозяева, которые желают от их избавиться. Это в советские времена народ и армия были едины, а сейчас мы уже живем давно  в другой стране, в которой на первом место только «бабло» а тут какие-то исторические «железки», история уже никому не нужна. Нет сейчас механизма, что-либо легально выкупить у министерства обороны, а нелегально для этого нужно слишком много денег.

В МФТИ уже пришел приказ  о разделке Миг-23С и Су-15ТМ  если у кого есть рычаги реального воздействия на МО в плане сохранения уникальных образцов АТ , коллега может организовать встречу с деканом ФАЛТ МФТИ и начальником военной кафедры.
Могу дать его телефон!

----------


## Кацперский

> Нет сейчас механизма, что-либо легально выкупить у министерства обороны, а нелегально для этого нужно слишком много денег.


У нас существует Агенство военного имущества. Они продают всё, от чего МО хочет избавиться (движимость и недвижимость, например целые аэродромы). Военную технику тоже (самолёты, танки, средства связи и прочее прочее). Неужели ничего подобного у вас нету?

----------


## babcia131

Радек,и cмотри что сделали из Нашей I-22 ?
 У Hас тоже " бордель ", только немного меньше. :Frown:

----------


## Кацперский

Юрек, вопрос в чьи руки попадает проданная техника. Тут можно надеяться, что в хорошие.

----------


## FLOGGER

Может, кто-то может к Задорожному обратиться? Вдруг он не в курсе этих планов и сможет спасти самолеты? Самолеты-то уж больно жаль! 23С в хорошем состоянии, Саша говорит, что комплектный. Где сейчас еще такой найдешь? ТМ-ка единственная с ГШ-23, РАРИТЕТ. ЕДИНСТВЕННАЯ! И ВСЕ НА ПОМОЙКУ?!
Господи, да уж лучше б за границу кому продали, там бы сумели сохранить.

----------


## Lans2

> ТМ-ка единственная с ГШ-23,


в смысле, встроенной?

----------


## FLOGGER

> в смысле, встроенной?


Ну да.    .

----------


## Lans2

> Ну да.    .


не слышал о таком  :Eek:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Да, сведения подтверждаются. Оба самолета планируются к уничтожению.
Военная кафедра пытается найти возможность сохранить их как музей ФАЛТ МФТИ.

----------


## RA3DCS

Коллеги! в субботу 12 октября в 10-00 будет проведена прощальная экскурсия по самолетам ФАЛТ МФТИ. Желающие принять участие могут позвонить 8-903-5915593 Евгений Лебедев.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> не слышал о таком


Вот он: http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...15tm/index.htm
В отличном состоянии, совершенно комплектный.
А вот и пушка:

----------


## Lans2

что это за ТМ такой? опытный вариант? на серийных же не было такой установки!

----------


## FLOGGER

Не было. Я потому и написал: ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Коллеги! в субботу 12 октября в 10-00 будет проведена прощальная экскурсия по самолетам ФАЛТ МФТИ. Желающие принять участие могут позвонить 8-903-5915593 Евгений Лебедев.


Блин, хоть опять в Москву езжай! Позавчера только там был.

----------


## PPV

> что это за ТМ такой? опытный вариант? на серийных же не было такой установки!


Су-15ТМ № 03-04, опытный, доработанный под ГШ-23Л...

----------


## Lans2

> Су-15ТМ № 03-04, опытный, доработанный под ГШ-23Л...


спс, интересно почему такая установка не получила применение на серийных машинах...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вот что пишут источники:



> Продолжались попытки оснастить самолет встроенной пушкой. На сей раз ОКБ Сухого подготовило вариант размещения ГШ-23Л в фюзеляже Су-15ТМ (по типу МиГ-23). Отработка проводилась на задействованном в ГСИ самолете No.03-04. В общей сложности эта история продолжалась почти 3 года и завершилась Госиспытаниями пушечного вооружения в 1973 г. Результаты мало чем отличались от полученных ранее при испытаниях контейнеров УПК-23-250: встроенная артсистема была рекомендована в серию, хотя точность стрельбы по-прежнему хромала все из-за того же штатного визира К-ЮТ, а установить специальный стрелковый прицел в кабине Су-15ТМ так и не удалось по компоновочным соображениям. В конечном итоге в серию такой вариант вооружения так и не внедрили.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Коллеги! в субботу 12 октября в 10-00 будет проведена прощальная экскурсия по самолетам ФАЛТ МФТИ. Желающие принять участие могут позвонить 8-903-5915593 Евгений Лебедев.


Наверное, в субботу 13-го?

----------


## RA3DCS

Данный МиГ-23с налетал всего 38 часов 57 минут. затем аварийная посадка в Шаталово и передача на учебную базу ВВИА им Жуковского, а оттуда в 84г на ФАЛТ вместе с СУ-15ТМ.
Так значит это он, садился с отказавшим двигателем в октябре 1971 года
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...-mig23s_1.jpg/
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...-mig23s_2.jpg/

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, а почему Вы так думаете? Есть дата его последнего  полета?
P.S. На хрена его перекрасили? Оставался бы сереньким.

----------


## RA3DCS

Есть небольшая положительная подвижка по Су-15ТМ. Его готов выкупить Совет выпускников попечителей и оставить на ФАЛТ как музейный экспонат. Осталось договориться с МО  не раздербанивать машину. Что думаю, будет сделать довольно сложно.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> P.S. На хрена его перекрасили? Оставался бы сереньким.


Потому что серая краска облезла, перекрашивали силами студентов под руководством преподавателей. Ну и решили его сделать не в первоначальном окрасе, а в камуфляже, как были строевые самолеты более поздних времен.
По сравнению с тем, как перекрашивали самолеты в Монино, это еще цветочки.

----------


## FLOGGER

> По сравнению с тем, как перекрашивали самолеты в Монино, это еще цветочки.


По сравнению с тем, как перекрашивали  в Монино - да. Вообще не пойму эту безумную тягу к перекрашиванию. Особенно, во что попало.

----------


## Lans2

казенный музей, "казенное" и отношение, ИМХО

----------


## Mig

> По сравнению с тем, как перекрашивали  в Монино - да. Вообще не пойму эту безумную тягу к перекрашиванию. Особенно, во что попало.


Какая краска была в каптерке у старшины, в такую и перекрасили... Этой традиции уже не один десяток лет :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

"А мужики-то и не знали..."
Вот не могу отделаться от ощущения, что зачастую это какое-то намеренное издевательство (я имею в виду перекрашивание).

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, а почему Вы так думаете?


В формуляре запись об отказе системы отсечки топлива и посадке с повышенной скоростью и запредельным весом...

Авария произошла  5 октября 71года.... летчик Тесленко.

Поломка произошла по причине неисправности электропроводки самолета и последовавшего отказа системы СОТ, Что привело к падению оборотов после взлета. Летчик произвел посадку на свой аэродром с большим весом и на повышенной скорости.
Результат.
Сломана передняя стойка шасси 
Деформирована обшивка носовой части фюзеляжа.
Разрушены основные колеса КТ-150 и их щитки
Разрушены некоторые детали изделия 010м
Нарушена герметичность баков.

Ремонтировали до августа 1973г в в/ч 13806 АРЗ Кубинка.

----------


## RA3DCS

В 1971 г. на МиГ-23С установили двигатель, форсированный до тяги 12500 кгс. Модернизированный МиГ с большим эффектом участвовал в «показе новой авиационной техники руководителям партии и правительства», проведенном во Владимировке летом 1971 г. (в официальных документах это мероприятие условно называлось темой «Кристалл»).

Информация соответствует действительности. В формуляре МиГ-23С с.н. 22000918 имеется запись:

24.04.1971 Самолет подготовлен для участия по мероприятию «Кристалл».
Зам .к-ра в/ч 35452 по ИАС гв. инж. п/п-к / Грибков/
07.05.1971 Произведена расстыковка фюзеляжа для замены двигателя. Установлен новый двигатель № Т80426.
11.05.1971 Произведен облет самолета с вновь установленным двигателем.

На левой боковой панели МиГ-23С имеется кнопка «Чрезвычайный форсаж» 
Интересно все двигатели изд. 47М имели такой режим или специально для показухи сделали?

----------


## Igor_k

> [COLOR="#B22222"]:
> На левой боковой панели МиГ-23С имеется кнопка «Чрезвычайный форсаж» 
> Интересно все двигатели изд. 47М имели такой режим или специально для показухи сделали?


И мне тоже интересно,причем применительно и к остальным двигателям.Никогда не встречал термина Чрезвычайный режим для Миг-23(в отличие от 21Бис).Пытался поинтересоваться на sgvavia.ru Летчики поминали Боевой режим с переключателем в нише шасси -может,это тоже самое?

----------


## RA3DCS

> И мне тоже интересно,причем применительно и к остальным двигателям.?


На образце 1971 года это место уже закрыто заглушкой. Хотя на образце был двигатель изд.-55.

----------


## Mig

> В 1971 г. на МиГ-23С установили двигатель, форсированный до тяги 12500 кгс. Модернизированный МиГ с большим эффектом участвовал в «показе новой авиационной техники руководителям партии и правительства», проведенном во Владимировке летом 1971 г. (в официальных документах это мероприятие условно называлось темой «Кристалл»).
> Информация соответствует действительности. В формуляре МиГ-23С с.н. 22000918 имеется запись:
> 
> 24.04.1971 Самолет подготовлен для участия по мероприятию «Кристалл».
> Зам .к-ра в/ч 35452 по ИАС гв. инж. п/п-к / Грибков/


Могу добавить, что в/ч 35452 - это 32 гиап из Шаталово, который первым в ВВС переучивался на МиГ-23С.

О мероприятии "Кристалл":

*В.Г. Колотухин*:

В конце апреля 1971 года 32-й гвардейский полк получил приказ направить во Владимировку 10 самолетов МиГ-23С с экипажами для участия в мероприятии «Кристалл» (которое было отменено осенью 1970 года). В группу вошли пилоты, имевшие опыт работы на полигоне и хорошо зарекомендовавшие себя при полетах строем. Опытные «старики» Минеев В.М. и Кондрашов В.Д. были назначены ведущими пар звена, а Баданов А.Г. – ведущим запасной пары. Баданов взял своим ведомым меня.
Наш опыт перелетов на дальность близкую к максимальной был небогатый. Тщательно рассчитали маршрут полета, расход топлива, наметили контрольные точки, с которых, если топлива не будет хватать до конечной точки полета, можно было бы вернуться на свою точку или произвести посадку на запасном аэродроме. 
Погода на перелет выдалась удачной. Сравнивая остатки топлива, мы убедились, что расчет произвели правильно – топливо оставалось с запасом, который, как известно, никогда не мешает. Минеев успокоил наш командный пункт, и дальше мы летели в относительной тишине. Запас топлива составил несколько сот литров.
Евгений Корнеев, желая поднять у всех настроение, имел неосторожность пошутить в эфир: «Прилетим – продадим!» Молчавший до этого момента эфир ожил и голосом что-то жующего вокалиста-баритона поинтересовался: «Что продаете ребята?» Голосу никто не ответил. Но то, что после его слов на высоте 9000 метров в кабинах хохотали все наши летчики – это точно. 
Прибыв на место, мы приступили к работе. Участвуя в большом показе боевой авиационной техники руководителям партии и правительства, наше звено должно было нанести удар по «цели» на полигоне – открытая стоянка самолетов.

В мероприятии «Кристалл-71» принимала участие целая армада современной авиационной техники. Многие самолеты, представлявшие дальнюю и стратегическую авиацию, должны были появиться у трибуны точно в расчетное время, осуществляя взлет с других аэродромов. Некоторые из них наносили бомбовые удары на видимом с трибуны полигоне, другие производили пуски крылатых ракет, а с удаленных полигонов передавали телевизионное изображение результатов попаданий. Длительность показа первоначально превышала два часа, но в конечном итоге показ был сокращен до одного часа. 

Наша «шестерка» истребителей МиГ-23 должна была скрытно на предельной высоте выйти в район аэродрома «противника». В процессе одновременно выполняемого вертикального маневра каждая пара, выходя на свою заданную высоту, выполняла доворот и атаковала цель. На тренировках с целью экономии боеприпасов в наши блоки заряжали только два первых из серии и два последних НУРСа . Это давало нам возможность прочувствовать временную длину очереди.

Перед генеральной репетицией все участники показа собрались на большой бетонированной площадке, на которой краской была нанесены взлетные и запасные полосы, маршруты полета, цели и другие объекты, задействованные в мероприятии. РП с мегафоном в руках расставил всех участников показа в исходное положение. Объявив время «Ч», руководство начало розыгрыш показа методом «пеший по-летному». Двигаясь каждый по своему маршруту, строго выдерживая время прохода контрольных ориентиров, мы все хорошо представили свое место в этом масштабном мероприятии. По линии нашего маршрута мы приблизились к чужой линии, которая пересекалась с нашей. По этому маршруту шло, почти строем, около десяти человек в военно-морской форме. Мы сразу догадались, что это экипаж стратегического бомбардировщика Ту-95, с которым мы периодически встречались во время тренировочных полетов на пересекающихся курсах и расходились на разных высотах. 

Мы приостановились. Минеев поздоровался с командиром корабля, сверил с ним время и уточнил высоты. Штурман бомбардировщика попытался выяснить на каком корабле мы летаем вшестером, а затем долго удивлялся (вызвав всеобщее оживление), когда узнал, что мы летаем в одиночку без штурмана. На фразу невысокого роста воздушного стрелка Ту-95: «А, так вы с «маленьких»? – Минеев, крупный мужик весом под сто килограмм, с деланной угрозой наклонился над стрелком и переспросил: «Кто здесь «маленький»?! Все расхохотались.  

21 мая в день показа нас официально предупредили, что на трибуне будут присутствовать все руководители Коммунистической партии и советского государства: Л.И. Брежнев (Генеральный секретарь ЦК КПСС), А.Н. Косыгин (председатель Совета министров СССР) и Н.В. Подгорный (председатель Президиума Верховного Совета СССР).
Сам показ проходил в спокойной деловой обстановке. Пролеты новой авиационной техники, чередовались показами разведывательных телевизионных изображений, поступавших с борта самолета-разведчика, который в этот момент пролетал над Волгоградом. Маневренные воздушные «бои» сменялись реальными атаками по воздушным мишеням. Пущенные ракеты беспрекословно поражали цели. Армейская авиация высаживала десанты. Громадина вертолет В-12, точно приземлившись в квадрат, ограниченный красными флажками, выпустил из своего чрева боевую машину десанта.

Выйдя на малой высоте и выполнив маневр, пара Минеева нанесла удар по нашей «цели». С вечера нашпигованные ветошью и обильно пропитанные соляркой, цели взрывались, как только в них попадал снаряд. Один из снарядов попал в оставленную среди целей бочку с мазутом. Густая черная пелена дыма неожиданно закрыла «натовский» капонир. После стрельбы пары Кондрашова взорвалось еще несколько «целей».
Строго выдерживая место, по команде Баданова я нажал на боевую кнопку и пока огненная лавина выливалась из пусковых блоков, поводил педалями, чтобы увеличить зону рассеивания снарядов. Завершив атаку эффектным противозенитным маневром, мы покинули поле «боя» на предельно малой высоте, оставив за собой пылающую и взрывающуюся технику «противника»...

Заключительная часть авиационного праздника. Построение на стоянке участников показа. По бетонке ускоренно перемещался докладывающий генерал. Генерал призвал нас к серьезности, и мы несколько раз отработали приветствие, а сам докладывающий заодно потренировался в докладе высокому руководству. При перемещении строевым шагом докладывающий долго приспосабливался, как держать микрофон, чтобы не запутаться в тонком кабеле, тянувшимся к усилителю и мощным динамикам. 
И вот… На бетонке появились три руководителя – Л.И. Брежнев, А.Н. Косыгин и Н.В. Подгорный. Они шли дружной тройкой в строгих черных костюмах, тепло и приветливо улыбаясь. За ними на расстоянии следовала свита. Увидев докладывающего генерала и услышав подготовительные команды, Косыгин замахал рукой, а Подгорный дружески подтолкнул вперед, оглянувшегося к ним за советом, Брежнева. «Согласившись с соратниками», Леонид Ильич направился принимать рапорт. Предательски надорвавшись, кабель микрофона оборвал доклад генерала на полуслове...
Брежнев, приняв из рук генерала мертвый микрофон, по деловому фукнул в него и, убедившись в его безжизненности, с улыбкой вернул отказавшую технику побледневшему хозяину. Подошел поближе к строю участников показа, широко развел руки, показывая, что обращается ко всем стоящим, и громко поздоровался. Дружный и ладный ответ понравился Леониду Ильичу. Он повернулся и жестом пригласил подойти Подгорнова и Косыгина. Летный состав встретил их приближение аплодисментами, и почти мгновенно руководители партии и государства, как бы случайно, оказались в большом круге. 
Леонид Ильич задавал вопросы. Ему отвечали. Часто слышался раскатистый смех… Через короткое время Брежнев, обращаясь ко всем участникам показа, сказал: «Друзья! Мы восхищены вашим мастерством и вашим мужеством! Большая просьба: не рискуйте очень – берегите себя! Спасибо всем! Все будут поощрены! К сожалению, мы очень торопимся. Большое, большое спасибо! До будущих встреч!»
Несколько недель спустя нам вручили наручные часы «Полет», на задней крышке которых была выгравирована надпись, заканчивающаяся словами: «…от ЦК КПСС, Президиума Верховного Совета и Совета Министров СССР».

----------


## Mig

> В формуляре запись об отказе системы отсечки топлива и посадке с повышенной скоростью и запредельным весом...
> Авария произошла  5 октября 71года.... летчик Тесленко.
> Поломка произошла по причине неисправности электропроводки самолета и последовавшего отказа системы СОТ, Что привело к падению оборотов после взлета. Летчик произвел посадку на свой аэродром с большим весом и на повышенной скорости.
> Результат.
> Сломана передняя стойка шасси 
> Деформирована обшивка носовой части фюзеляжа.
> Разрушены основные колеса КТ-150 и их щитки
> Разрушены некоторые детали изделия 010м
> Нарушена герметичность баков.
> Ремонтировали до августа 1973г в в/ч 13806 АРЗ Кубинка.


Вот как очевидец описывает эту посадку.

*Ю.Ю. Рязанов*: 

В октябре 1971 года заместитель командира полка подполковник Тесленко А.А. выполнял на самолете МиГ-23С днем в ПМУ (простые метеоусловия) полет в зону на пилотаж.
В назначенное время летчик запросил по радио разрешение на запуск двигателя. Получив разрешение, запустил двигатель и вырулил на взлетную полосу. Выполнив необходимые действия, запросил взлет. Получив разрешение, вывел обороты на 100%, включил форсаж и начал взлет. Перед уборкой шасси на высоте 5-7 метров я услышал, что на самолете подполковника Тесленко произошел провал оборотов двигателя, судя по звуку, длившийся порядка 5 секунд, после чего обороты восстановились. Летчик убрал шасси и перевел самолет в набор высоты. На высоте 50 метров произошел повторный провал оборотов, о чем подполковник Тесленко доложил по радио РП. Я запретил летчику полет в зону, дал высоту полета по кругу для выработки горючего. Летчик установил обороты для полета по кругу, двигатель дальше работал нормально.

Но подполковник Тесленко не совсем правильно оценил работу двигателя и поспешил на посадку. В положенном месте выпустил шасси, закрылки. На 4-м развороте летчик выпустил закрылки полностью, доложив об этом по радио. РП, увидев самолет Тесленко на высоте примерно 800 метров, понял, что летчик зашел на посадку строго по Инструкции (особого случая захода на посадку с остановленным двигателем). Я подумал, что он не сядет, т.к. не успеет потерять высоту и установить необходимую скорость для посадки: ведь двигатель работает! Дал команду выпустить тормозные щитки для установления необходимой скорости для производства посадки. Но летчик с этим не справился, подошел к выравниванию на повышенной скорости. До середины ВПП МиГ-23 летел на высоте 1 метр. 
РП дал команду выключить двигатель, которую летчик выполнил. Самолет пролетел еще 200 метров. Летчик приземлил самолет на повышенной скорости. РП скомандовал полностью зажать тормоза, тормозной парашют выпускать по его команде, сохранять направление пробега строго в середину поднятого АТУ (аэродромное тормозное устройство). При остатке 600 метров полосы я дал команду выпустить тормозной парашют. Парашют вышел. АТУ к этому времени было уже поднято. Самолет Тесленко на большой скорости вошел в АТУ и вместе с ним по вспаханной ловушке прошел еще 15 метров и остановился. Посадив все самолеты и прекратив полеты, я выехал на место остановки самолета. Тесленко в полном здравии стоял на земле у самолета, разговаривая с инженером. А впереди самолета в 150 метрах по посадочному курсу был овраг глубиной около 10 метров с протекающей по его дну речкой. Через некоторое время после аварийной посадки подполковника Тесленко в этот попали летчики соседнего полка на самолете Як-27. И погибли. 
Самолет МиГ-23С был отправлен на ремонтный завод.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, все очень интересно.

----------


## Crossi

Я имею вопрос о самолете МиГ-23С.
Какую вместимость бака самолет имеет?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я имею вопрос о самолете МиГ-23С.
> Какую вместимость бака самолет имеет?


В формуляре имеется запись 3470 кг.

----------


## Crossi

> В формуляре имеется запись 3470 кг.


3470 кг кажется довольно низки.
Какой формуляр? Могли ли Вы прибавлять, пожалуйста, формуляр?

----------


## Кацперский

> Боевой режим с переключателем в нише шасси -может,это тоже самое?


Такое на МиГ-29. И режим называется РПТ - режим повышенной температуры. Это никак не "второй форсаж", для которого требуется установка отдельной системы.

----------


## RA3DCS

Полистал книгу «Двигатели 47М и 55 всех серий » руководство по технической эксплуатации. 
Что-то я там не обнаружил ничего про «чрезвычайный режим» работы. Правда, это издание 1979 года.
С выходом настоящей инструкции в свет инструкции по эксплуатации двигателей 55 (кн. III, редакция 3), 47М серии I (кн. III, редакция 2 и 4) утрачивают силу.
Похоже, что чрезвычайный режим был только на первых сериях изд-47М. или специально для мероприятия «Кристалл».

----------


## nikitayak

Можно ли по этому фрагменту определить, это С или УБ?

----------


## Кацперский

Точно не УБ.

----------


## Crossi

Это МиГ-23МС.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это МиГ-23МС.


Точно.    .

----------


## lindr

Вот только фары у него в носовой части...

----------


## nikitayak

Всем спасибо за ответы! Сейчас заметил, что нет воздухозаборника в основании стабилизатора. Стало быть, скорее всего МС, тем более что кажется он в "ближневосточном" камуфляже.

----------


## Дядька

> Спасибо большое!
> Уникальный аппарат сохранился!
> Крыло первой редакции, тепло пеленгатор и носовой обтекатель явно не от МиГ-23С.
> На щитке шасси номер 0504. Не серийный ли это номер?


Здравствуйте товарищи! Причитал всю ветку, ничего не понял и совсем запутался. Так какой Ми-23 в Леепае? У нас в училище, АВАТУ, таких аппаратов: локатор С-23, тепло пеленгатор, прямой воздухозаборник, узкое, без рога крыло, сдвинутый вперед киль и стабилизатор и прочие признаки Миг-23С было как минимум 4 самолёта. На двух учили нас, оружейников, один стоял на войсковом ремонте, и один ( может и больше) у СДешников. Машины попали к нам явно со строевых полков. Двухзначные номера и знаки отличный самолёт.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Так какой Ми-23 в Леепае? .


Tип-2, изделие 23-11. образца 1969.

----------


## lindr

> Здравствуйте товарищи! Причитал всю ветку, ничего не понял и совсем запутался. Так какой Ми-23 в Леепае? У нас в училище, АВАТУ, таких аппаратов: локатор С-23, тепло пеленгатор, прямой воздухозаборник, узкое, без рога крыло, сдвинутый вперед киль и стабилизатор и прочие признаки Миг-23С было как минимум 4 самолёта. На двух учили нас, оружейников, один стоял на войсковом ремонте, и один ( может и больше) у СДешников. Машины попали к нам явно со строевых полков. Двухзначные номера и знаки отличный самолёт.


Здравствуйте и вы а можно подробности для этой ветки

Реестр МиГ-23 - создадим вместе

Вот один из ваших,интересуют другие зав номера, могут быть крупно обтекателе шасси не помешают и бортовые и фото.

028000102 23-11/6 №30 1968 СССР 236 Ачинскоe ВАТУ (c 1973)

----------


## Дядька

Тема заглохла. оживлю немного найденными фото.
АВАТУ 73-74 г.

----------


## Дядька

АВАТУ   83-86 г.

----------


## lindr

Это не МиГ-23С, а МиГ-23 без буквы образца 1970.

----------


## Дядька

Вот еще накопал. Ачинское ВАТУ 76-77 гг.

----------


## Дядька

И еще парочка фото с Ачинска

----------


## Тёзка

> Вот б...! (прошу прощения у модераторов и у форумчан) Ну какие еще для них слова найти?! А что за ТМ-ка? Не та, случаем, что  с ГШ-23? Или та на Украине где-то стоит?


Ребята я очень рад что есть не безразличные люди к истории нашей авиации.Мы сейчас пытаемся забрать эти машины МиГ-23 и Су-15 в музей ПВО,который находится в мкр.Заря,бывший закрытый городок Главного штаба войск ПВО.Завтра еду в Долгопрудный решать вопрос о передаче их нам в музей.Но опять же вопрос перевозки нужно решать с МО.У нас своих денег на это нет.Мы филиал Центрального музея вооружённых сил РФ.

----------


## nikitayak

Уважаемый *Fencer* нашел два фото из ШМАС г. Вышний Волочек
https://cdn.aviaforum.ru/images/2017...b4dee803fe.jpg
https://cdn.aviaforum.ru/images/2017...6b54ecd442.jpg

----------


## Crossi

АВАТУ
https://ok.ru/avaty1/album/55508838580267/496767017515

----------


## Rutunda

Кстати вопрос в тему- каковы реальные габариты 23С?  Мало верится в длину 17100 и размах 13970

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кстати вопрос в тему- каковы реальные габариты 23С?  Мало верится в длину 17100 и размах 13970


Ну это смотря как мерить? С трубкой ПВД или без, размах так и есть.

----------


## Rutunda

> Ну это смотря как мерить? С трубкой ПВД или без, размах так и есть.


Во всей литературе что я видел по всем 23м написаны странные вещи. Тот же АИВ писал что длинна МиГ-23С-17100, Миг-23МЛД аналогично и у УБ 17110.  Но когда я открыл практическую аэроди намику на 23МЛД и УБ, то нашел там волшебные цифры - у МЛД 16700, у УБ-16420. Очевидно что у С и М там с цифрами не лады. Отсюда вопрос по длине 23С и разница в длине с М

----------


## Rutunda

> МиГ-23С с.н. 220000918 По последним данным, должен быть распилен после 10 декабря.....
> Автор фотографии Евгений Лебедев.


Так цел или утилизировали?

----------


## Avia M

> Так цел или утилизировали?


На май 2019 цел...

----------


## Crossi

У меня есть неуверенность в том, когда была внедрена система «РИС» (рычажно-импульсная сигнализация) на МиГ-23. Из документов это СТ09 (021000609), который был первым. Но я знаю хотя бы по одному МиГ-23С, у которого он тоже был.
Были ли переоборудованы и ранние МиГ-23?

----------

